# Springfield Long-Slide 1911-A1 Owners?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Comments/Concerns on this gun?

I love my XD 45
I want a 1911 Style Pistol for target shooting
I like the long-slide look...

Suggestions?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a Trophy Match Long Slide. What can I say? It rocks! The recoil is noticeably lower and at 70 yards the accuracy is better in the order of 3".


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I want one really bad. Damn they are nice:smt023


----------



## E45 (Nov 19, 2007)

I picked up a V-16 Stainless a couple months ago.
It was abused by the previous owner,so I'm "restoring" it per se.
Upgrading some parts with Wilson Combat replacements.
I'll post pics when it's finished, but that won't be for a few months.


----------



## chuckscap (Jan 19, 2009)

I've had one since about 2002, have a few thousand rounds through it. It's an awesome gun. Mine shoot sub 1" groups at 25 yards when I do my part off of a rest. No problem shooting 1.5" groups (center to center) at 15 yards free standing rapid fire. I shoot regular 45 ACP hardball and 45 Super handloads (230g Golden Sabre's at 1100 fps). Do replace the magazines with Wilson's. The Springfield magazines are junk in my opinion.

Chuck


----------

